# Odds & Ends



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 9, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;;width: 55px;" name="fb_share"><div id="fb-root"></div><script src="http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#appId=125029517579627&xfbml=1"></script><fb:like href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/06/odds-ends-17/" send="false" layout="box_count" width="55" show_faces="false" font="arial"></fb:like></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/06/odds-ends-17/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Announcements?

</strong>2 different people have written in saying there will be 3 separate announcements in 2011. One will be for PowerShot, the other for a DSLR(s) with 2011 availability and an announcement for a product that won’t be available until 2012.</p>
<p>A 5D Mark III willÃ‚Â definitelyÃ‚Â get it’s own marketing push.</p>
<p><strong>200-400 Availability

</strong>I get lots of questions as to when this lens will be announced.</p>
<p>It was only announced as an “in development” product, it hasn’t been officially announced as a consumer product. I predict we won’t see these in the wild until at least Q2 2012.</p>
<p><strong>Error Correction

</strong>I worded my <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/06/powershot-info/">post about PowerShots</a> incorrectly recently. There is in fact CMOS PowerShots, I was alluding to a CMOS sensor in the flagship PowerShots. Sorry about that.</p>
<p><strong>New Article

</strong>I’ve posted another article written by Roger over at <a href="http://www.lensrentals.com">LensRentals.com</a>. <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/how-to-test-a-lens/">“How to test a lens”</a>, it’s a fun read if you’re a geek like most of us.</p>
<p>A new profile will appear shortly as well. He’s a very interesting guy.</p>
<p><strong>Calm before the storm

</strong>Things are slow to come in at the moment. Based on past experience, this is the calm before my inbox gets hammered with rumors.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Odds & Ends*

I'm holding my breathe on the 5D rumor ;D


----------



## Tastino0 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Odds & Ends*



awinphoto said:


> I'm holding my breathe on the 5D rumor ;D


Me too.


----------



## DavidD (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Odds & Ends*

*Darn good article -- â€œHow to test a lensâ€ *by Roger Cicala !

The *touch-and-feel tests* are exactly what I needed to know and review before I picked up some used lenses. Thankfully I got lucky in spite of my lack of knowledge, but I'll be far better prepared to buy used and news lenses from now on. 

Thank you Roger.


----------



## ehouli (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Odds & Ends*

Not too fast... new DSLR(s) announcements with availability in 2011? hmmmmm... Yes... that's for a T4i with touchscreen


----------



## zerotiu (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Odds & Ends*

let's hope that the one that has 2011 availability is 5d3 :


----------



## UncleFester (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Odds & Ends*

1) 1Ds Mark IV

2) A revised 7D

I'd be surprised if there is a 5D III yet as I haven't heard anything about a beta D800.


----------



## fotoray (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Odds & Ends*



DavidD said:


> *Darn good article -- â€œHow to test a lensâ€ *by Roger Cicala !
> 
> The *touch-and-feel tests* are exactly what I needed to know and review before I picked up some used lenses. Thankfully I got lucky in spite of my lack of knowledge, but I'll be far better prepared to buy used and news lenses from now on.
> 
> ...


----------



## ehouli (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Odds & Ends*



UncleFester said:


> 1) 1Ds Mark IV
> 
> 2) A revised 7D
> 
> I'd be surprised if there is a 5D III yet as I haven't heard anything about a beta D800.



I may agree with #1, but... #2?... the only thing it needs is an improvement in terms of noise, but I don't see that coming soon, since the actual sensor is the same for the 60D, T2i and T3i...


----------



## awinphoto (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Odds & Ends*



UncleFester said:


> 1) 1Ds Mark IV
> 
> 2) A revised 7D
> 
> I'd be surprised if there is a 5D III yet as I haven't heard anything about a beta D800.



The 7D i would dare to say is on a 3 year cycle like the 5d series... now keep in mind the 1ds was on a 3 year cycle, kinda, but they have broke that cycle recently so the same could be said about the 5d and 7d.... Also unless nikon starts announcing a D400, I wouldn't count on the 7d II to be released because they are currently winning marketshare and praise of the 7D vs D300s comparison.


----------



## lol (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Odds & Ends*

While I wouldn't count on a 7D2 any time soon, the 18MP sensor introduced with it is getting on for 2 years old now. It can't be long before a successor will be around, whichever body it might end up in.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Odds & Ends*

My guess is that the 7D will be next year's big upgrade product, mostly because at the moment it's still holding its weight, and maybe more importantly its user base does not yet feel it's getting long in the tooth. The 5D and 1Ds on the other hand do and from a marketing point of view that's the time to replace them. In my opinion, barring actual development issues, they will probably be released not too far apart from each other with the 1Ds being first. Canon hopefully learned from their mistake and will differentiate the cameras enough for the 5D not to cannibalize its big brother. My hope is that they'll do this by bumping the hell out of the 1Ds and not by holding the 5D back.


----------



## UncleFester (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Odds & Ends*



ehouli said:


> since the actual sensor is the same for the 60D, T2i and T3i...



And that may very well be the 7D's Achilles' heel. It's image quality really needs improvement in order for it to be a wise choice as a second camera to the 5D,IMO.

(I've thought about getting one (7D) many times for sports and wildlife but cannot take that kind of hit in image quality compared to my 5D2. It just doesn't make sense. It'd make more sense to get a 1D Mark 4/used 3 ,and would have made even MORE sense to have bought just the 1Ds 3 to begin with).

Plus, Canon need to get continuous focus for video and I think the 7DII is it's first.


----------



## UncleFester (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Odds & Ends*



awinphoto said:


> UncleFester said:
> 
> 
> > 1) 1Ds Mark IV
> ...



Honestly, I think that's because a lot of 7Ds are first cameras and the appeal is more megapixels must mean the 7D is better. We know that's not always true. But I get your reasoning and point well taken


----------



## J-Man (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Odds & Ends*

As long as they release a new FF body(what ever it's called) this year I'll be happy.


----------

